# Toy Poodle Breeder Recommendations



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I wish I knew more toy breeders! My suggestions since I don't know any breeders would be to contact the breeder referal contacts on the PCA website, and to join the group Litters From Health Tested Poodles on fb and inquire there. However you will want to do your due diligence in any case, especially with fb recommendations because you just never know... I hope others here, especially those with well bred toys will chime in. I also recommend that if there are any shows in your area, attend the shows and buy or borrow a catalog to see the registered names of all of the toy poodles showing. Watch them show and especially look for any that stand out to you. From their registered names you can pick out the kennel name and begin contacting those breeders. However even if they are showing near you, the breeders could be clear across the country. I wish you the best of luck in your search!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Take a look at Calisa Poodles! She is in Venice Florida and She shows, health tests, and breeds reds, whites, & silvers. 

Also Cypress Toy Poodles who is a Breeder of Merit and is located in Southwestern Florida between Naples and Ft Meyers She prefers to meet prospective owners who buy her pups! Good Luck!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> I was wondering if anybody could highly recommend an ethical, reputable Toy Poodle Breeder. I live in South Florida and, ideally, would like to meet and buy my poodle in person. However, I realize that may not be feasible... so some recommendations would be appreciated. Thank you.


Contact Ianthe Bloomquist [email protected]

She is a member of Poodle Club of America (and has been for many years). I don't think she is breeding anymore, but she is a good contact.

Other PCA members living in Florida who breed toys are:

Judy Goldberg. She breeds blue and silver toys. [email protected]

Judy Martin. [email protected] 

Nancy and Jack Baker, red toy poodles, nanjacpoodles.com, [email protected]

Sheila Hobson, HobNob toys, [email protected]

Shirley Malcolm, Shir_lee poodles, [email protected], no longer breeding but could provide information


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You got great suggestions. The only thing I would add is to look for local shows and go watch and check out dogs that have the look you are interested in. You can go to infodog and see what is coming up near you. https://www.infodog.com/


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I've been stalking Cypress Toy's website because their dogs are GORGEOUS but I probably won't end up with one of their puppies since I'm in California...so if you buy from them I can live vicariously through you. 

Cypress​Toy Poodles - Cypress Toy Poodles Home


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

If you are looking for a puppy now, you may have a fabulous opportunity coming up with Eukanuba or whatever they call it now (the big December show in Orlando). I like, know, and recommend Jim Wasilak (Saratoga toy poodles) in Maryland. Carol Dean also has some darling, well-bred, and very outgoing toy poodles. She lives in OHio, but will probably be attending the Orlando show. Lots of handlers and breeders will be attending the show, so it could be a great opportunity to chat with people and meet dogs. Maybe even have a breeder you trust bring down a puppy/dog for you. I think Carol is looking to place a couple of older puppies at the moment.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I need to stop looking at these beautiful toys! How fortunate there are so many great breeders in Florida. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow... this is great! Thank you all so much for helping me start to research for my next poodle.


----------

